# How long do you keep your toenails?



## dentaldee (Mar 14, 2008)

these are well groomed and pretty but I personally think they are too long.....I keep mine below the end of my toe......how about you?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep mine about right at the end of my toe. Like you can't usually see skin between the end on my toenail and the end of my toe. But it doesn't extend past my toe like those in the picture do. Those almost look like the fake toenails you can get now, but maybe not. It's a very pretty color!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 14, 2008)

Love the pink color and the design!

Mine aren't quite that long, but I still think they look nice! Just so they don't punch little holes in your socks, then you are fine! HAHA


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep mine a LITTLE bit above.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 14, 2008)

ok........for me by below the end of my toe.....I mean I have some skin showing at the end of my toe!!


----------



## beaglette (Mar 14, 2008)

Ditto on the skin showing, dentaldee. I cannot stand the feeling of anything longer. I think that picture is gorgeous but I'd never be able to deal with that!

Glad you posted this question, because I was JUST wondering this earlier in the week!

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Darla (Mar 14, 2008)

cute toes dee!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 14, 2008)

Very cute. My toenails are just below the tips of my toes.


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 14, 2008)

as short as I can


----------



## Ashley (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep mine short like you, dee. The toes in the pictures are nice, but I think they would look even better if they were a little shorter.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 14, 2008)

I try to keep mine as short as possible.


----------



## bia910 (Mar 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep mine a LITTLE bit above. me too


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep mine short...

Is it okay to show this pic to my guy friends? Cuz they think my toes look like fingers. So I wanna show that yes, my toes are NORMAL!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 14, 2008)

I keep mine as short as possible! I don't like the look of long ones, plus they feel weird!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2008)

agreed..i keep mine at the end of the toe with maybe a little skin showing. i love the color &amp; the design on the big toe! but they're personally too long for me. i agree with kaylin - they remind me of those fake toenails.

IMAO @ luxotika . . .punchin' thru socks!! haha


----------



## Karren (Mar 17, 2008)

I keep mine shorter than yours and your are so pretty!!!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 17, 2008)

I love the lace design and that pink polish!

My toenails are just a bit shorter than the ends of my toes. As Luxotika say, I don't want them punching holes in my socks when I go running!


----------



## Darla (Mar 17, 2008)

i think that becomes the biggest consideration. if you participate in sports or like to run long nails can get in the way. You're not really supposed to kick a soccer ball with your toes but it does happen and i remember of my players losing a toenail do to that. very painful since that happened with me due to a poor fitting skiboot.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep mine below the end of the toe.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have it to where my big toe the nail is grown out a lil and the rest of the toes you can see the skin. I hate it when my toe nails are long and rub against my shoes. I do love that nail polish tho. Just be happy that your toe nails don't look like this.


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 22, 2008)

My sis just tried the fake toenails yesterday. I hadn't seen them on anyone before that. I asked her, too, if you can feel them when you have shoes on and she said she didn't. But I don't know about that... I thought they might be nice for a day at the beach or on the boat when I'm barefoot or wearing sandals or flipflops, but not for everyday wearing.

Really pretty color and design though!!


----------



## beautyguru (Mar 22, 2008)

Love the colour and the are painted good but a bit to long for me.


----------



## SamBam (Mar 23, 2008)

Short...you can see a bit of the tip of the white but I like my toe nails short


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 25, 2008)

I keep mine below the end of the toe..pretty short. It gets painful to have long toenails for dance, so I keep them as short as I comfortably can.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have it to where my big toe the nail is grown out a lil and the rest of the toes you can see the skin. I hate it when my toe nails are long and rub against my shoes. I do love that nail polish tho. Just be happy that your toe nails don't look like this.
http://bp1.blogger.com/_V-f0iBZYzfg/...0/PICT0027.JPG

eek!!!!


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2008)

this pic of those white toenails is a little scary! How do they ever survive?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep mine a LITTLE bit above. Same. Actually, just the same like the picture - the big toe, not that long and my pinky toe is cut short.


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to the end of the toe, don't like them to extend past the toe. And I like the color to match my fingernails. Don't really get the long look, especially when they are as long as finger nails.


----------



## pattynsd (Apr 18, 2008)

I like to keep them so a little skin showing.


----------



## monniej (Apr 18, 2008)

pretty, pretty, but a bit too long for me. i don't want to see skin either, though. i like to have my nails pretty much even with the skin.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! Mine are at the end of my toe--bou like Dee's


----------



## suzannev68 (Apr 29, 2008)

I like mine very short.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 29, 2008)

sweetnsexy6953---love the pic! I laughed so hard!

Dee- I adore your pedicure!!! You have the most beautiful toe nail polish I've ever seen!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, I had to post a pic of someone who keeps their toe nails long.


----------



## Lia (Apr 29, 2008)

Mine are really short


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2008)

i keep my toe nails short. to where you see skin but a little of the white.


----------

